

Create your own store in minutes with Rails & Spree - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/08/27/create-your-own-store-in-minutes-with-rails-spree.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=railsspree-0827

======
od2m
I was considering using spree, but integrating an existing application
(authentication, theme, etc) with spree looked to be a nightmare.

Any thoughts HN?

------
rhizome
Non-UTM'ed link: [http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/08/27/create-your-own-store-
in...](http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/08/27/create-your-own-store-in-minutes-
with-rails-spree.html)

This is pretty much just a slight distillation of the Spree GitHub page, and
really only describes creating the skeleton for a catalog. In development
mode.

Note that "crowdint," is a Rails consultancy, so it would seem to be a
conflict of interest for them to actually teach anybody how to make a
production-mode site. NB, and all that.

Be nice if HN had a participation-limiter for accounts that are obvious
submission engines like this one. I'm guessing all the upvotes (currently 5)
are controlled by them as well.

